# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος

## boutsism

Καλησπέρα.Μας έβαλαν στις εξετάσεις ηλεκτρολογίας αυτά τα θέματα και εγινε πανωλεθρία.Πέρασαν 4 στους 300.Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πως λύνονται ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ...Είαι μεγάλη ανάγκη...Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## jakektm

Στο τμήμα δε σας έχουν δώσει κάποιο βιβλίο? Με αυτα που έδωσαν σε εμάς μπορώ να λύσω σε αρκετό βαθμό αυτά που είπες.

Στις σημειώσεις , σιγουρα θα έχει για παλμό έναυσης και rms τιμες. Ποιό βιβλίο έχετε?

----------


## jakektm

επίσης γράψε στο google 

παλμός έναυσης SCR

----------


## boutsism

πονεμένη ιστορία φίλε μου.Βιβλίο δεν μας έχουν δώσει και δεν θα μας δώσουν ποτέ.Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι κάποιες σημειώσεις οι οποίες είναι ελλιπείς και δεν τις εχουν καν ανεβάσει στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## tsagas

Εμεις στα ισχυος κανουμε το βιβλιο "Ηλεκτρονικα Ισχυος" του Mohan. Πολυ καλο τα εξηγει πολυ καλα!Γυρω στα 30€.

----------


## tsagas

Και μια μικρη ταπεινη παρατηρηση: τα θεματα αυτα ειναι τελειως ακυρα για ηλεκτρολογους μηχανικους!Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ποτε να σου ζητησει καποιος κατι τετοιο και να πρεπει να το θυμασαι απ' εξω!Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις πως λειτουργουν και να ξερεις πως να κινηθεις σε ενα πραγματικο προβλημα.Τα θεματα αυτα με το βιβλιο που σου λεω θα τα εχεις για πλακα!

----------


## boutsism

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την βοήθεια...θα το κοιτάξω!!!

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 456

Τει Χ :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
77-82 σελ.
χωρις αυτα και 8 να γραψεις κοβεσαι.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 456

:Crying: Δεν ξερω τι εκανες στην 2η εξεταστικη αν το περασες η οχι. Η συμβουλη μου ομως ειναι να παρακολουθεις την θεωρεια και ισος δωσει τιποτα μπονους ασκησεις. Το σιγουρο  ειναι πως αυτες οι ασκησεις κατα την διαρκεια του μαθηματος μπορει να μην λυθουν αλλα σαν εκφωνησεις θα δωθουν. 

Αυτα σου τα λεω γιατι ειμαι παθων και μαθων!!!  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## spytoufe

δυστυχως εχεις δικιο τελευταιο μαθημα και με εχει παιδεψει απιστευτα...

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 456

Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν περνει και απο λογια.
Εμενα την πρωτη φορα που ειχα παρει το μαθημα του με εκοψε με 4 ενω στην θεωρεια ειχε πει οτι τα 4 γινοντε αυτοματος 5. Και οταν πηγα να του ζητισω να με περασει, ακρη δεν εβγαλα και με εκοψε. Στο επομενο εξαμηνο δεν εχασα ουτε μια θεωρια και στην εξεταστικη του εγραψα 9, και αναγκαστικα με περασε. 
Αν θες την γνωμη μου παρακολουθησε και οτι ασκηση δινει προσπαθησε να την λυσεις.
Δυστιχως τις ασκησης τις ειχα λυμενες ολες και σωστες αλλα τωρα το που τις εχω δωσει ουτε εγω ξερω.
 :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kkontidis

καλησπερα εχω προβλημα και θελω βοηθεια
θελω να βγαλω χαρακτηριστικη με scr
με ac 220volts και με Ton Toff σε καθε  που να ειναι της ταξεως των msec.

----------

